# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  تكبيرات العيد بصوت الفنان محمد الأمين

## البركان الهادئ

*الاستاذ الفنان محمد الامين يقوم باداء تكبيرات عيد الفطر المبارك



والنصر للمريخ يوم الجمعة يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب  
وكل عام وأنتم بخير 


*

----------


## ود إدريس

*ود اللمين يا
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الصلاة دى بالمناسبة كانت فى شمبات ميدان رابطة الناشئين أمام مسجد الحضراب..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يالبركان الهادي بالجد روائع ابو اللمين دايما حلوة وجميلة
*

----------

